
How a CTO Spends His Time: Minute-By-minute Data for a Year - jdleesmiller
http://jdlm.info/articles/2016/07/04/cto-time-minute-by-minute.html?r=0
======
HappyFunGuy
I don't see the dicking around on facebook category here.

I'm pretty sure breaking down someones "work" into 9 categories is not useful.

Also, I got this error: We didn't receive a complete request from your browser
in time. Sorry about that. Please try refreshing and contact us if the problem
persists.

There was a very cool picture of an angry unicorn though

------
zzalpha
To be clear, a very very early stage CTO... he was still coding, which is not
a job I associate with a c-level executive position. He sounds more like a VP
of engineering to me... so, take with a grain of salt.

~~~
jdleesmiller
(Author here.) Yes, maybe "How a technical cofounder spends his time" would be
a more accurate title.

------
HappyFunGuy
I want that unicorn image, how do I cause your site to error again?

~~~
jdleesmiller
It's hosted on github pages, so I guess you will have to wait for github pages
to go down again!

